# johnson beach



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

anyone know when the road will be opened back up? I hate fishing with an audience


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

+1, he likes to fish naked too!


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

NPS will open the road when they feel like it.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

was out there this am around 10:15
A person jogging back from being down the road said they are half way down the road.
No idea how much work is needed for the last half tho.
Entire road beyond parking lot still closed.


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

My wife and I went out this afternoon and the road was open, it looked like all the way to to the end. We fished from about 2-5 at the 4th entrance. We waded out onto the first sandbar and tried casting live sandfleas out past the sand bar. For the first 2 hours all I caught was a single medium sized catfish. At about 4ish, I waded a little further out and managed to snag two lady fish at the same time. As I was dragging them back to me, I saw them make a jump together out of the water, then another, then they started to ride a wave up and make a jump. As they jumped clear of the water, a 4.5-5 foot spinner shark or bull shark came of the wave from behind them and took both of the fish and my tackle and disappeared. Given that it happened about 30 feet away, my wife was a bit startled and started moving toward shore faster than I thought humanly possible. Stuck around for another hour and didn't catch anything else. Saw a lot of bait fish, manta rays, and sting rays...and sharks.


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

My go out this afternoon. You never know what your gonna come up with out there!


----------

